# What Tracks are Running Brushless?



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

If you know of a track that is running brushless motors, please list it here ..... Trying to get an idea of how it is spreading and in what ares of the country it is getting popular. Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Hobbyplex in Omaha runs brushless 4300 and did so in the region 8 regionals. Iroar in Vinton, Iowa also runs the 4300 and AJ's in Dekalb runs a class with late model bodies and 5800s.

We have lots of people in this area that are turning to the brushess, if for nothing else it's a great 2nd class, no maintence, strap in a new battery, tweak the chassis and go.

There were 18 brushless at the Region 8 regionals.


----------



## ezlivinsports (Oct 12, 2002)

Depot Hobby and Race way in Galesburg Il and Quad Cities Radio Raceway in Silvis IL (309) 751-9660 both run 4300 Brushless in carpet oval cars and Silvis is going to run them in dirt oval cars as soon as they go out side. Great class fun and FAST!!


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Trackside in Milwaukee and Midwest Triclone in West Bend WI both run a 4300 BL 4 cell oval class.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Unfortunately I have moved to Western NC, love the area, the mountains are beautiful and great places to ride my motorcycle. Unfortuanely no one has discovered brushless here, they are into 6-cell spec, and the midwest is a long commute to race! Am going back to St. Louis for a visiit on the 20th.. The guys I used to race with at Pontoon have been running some 4-cell brushless along with the 4-cell stock class so I will get a chance then. Hoping that some form of brushless will catch on around here as I am tired of the time, expense and effort that goes into the motors, but really miss racing Oval. Would just like to work on set up and having fun racing. Ralf 13


----------



## rc man (Feb 27, 2003)

Here in Huntington, In. at the PAL CLUB we run CW/CN brushless sprint cars. We are starting 4 cell pan brushless class. The sprint cars also run at Pete Russell's Hobby Shop in Elkhart, In. Next year the brushless will start racing in the sprint class at Summit Speedway in Fort Wayne, In. There is early talks of having a 3 way series between the tracks for the brushless sprint class.
...Dave


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

There are at least 3 tracks in michigan that are running 4 cell oval racing with brushless. We have some 4300s and some 5800 Novaks running on a regular basis. It pretty much eliminated the 19 turn and Mod 4 cell oval racing around here. Ocasionaly if someone is practicing for some big oval event then somone will break out a brushed 19T or mod motor, but for club racing, it's taken over all but the stock class, and I'm not sure that's going to survive next year, unless something changes to make brushless less attractive... (actualy Stock will probably survive, but I think some of those racers will move to 4300... cause really in the long run it's cheaper and less work)


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Im hoping some of the tracks in NC, SC, of TN will wise up and start running a brushless class. I would be willling to drive out of state to race, just DON'T want to get into that "motor thing" again. Keep posting here if your trak is running brushless. Thankx Ralf 13


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Ralf said:


> Im hoping some of the tracks in NC, SC, of TN will wise up and start running a brushless class. I would be willling to drive out of state to race, just DON'T want to get into that "motor thing" again. Keep posting here if your trak is running brushless. Thankx Ralf 13


Aparently you haven't looked around very hard. I'm right here in Greenville, SC and provide brushless and lipoly setups to several guys in NC and SC racing the Pro Truck class in this area. A new 4 race series is being ran in April around the Charlotte, Greenville, and Greenwood area. Check out carolinasrc.com for more info and feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions.

www.starluckrc.com


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking to run Oval, asphalt, concrete, or carpet, not offroad. All of the tracks in NC,SC, or TN that I found on Track Locator I have sent emails to and none are running brushless classes at this time. If you know of any specific tracks (Oval NOT dirt) post them here! Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry.....you are in offroad territory, but Charlotte is working on some things. I'll let you know.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks, Maybe I will have to look into a dirt car, it looks like there are some tracks running brushless on dirt ovals. Anybody in NC, SC, or eastern TN running brushless on concrete, asphalt, or carpet, post it here. Ralf 13


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Ralf
Charlotte RC Center (indoor) is getting ready start racing on a high banked oval they just built. I have seen those guys practicing and all they use in 1/12th and 1/18th scale cars is the Novak and Mamba brushless systems. Let me add they also love Li-po batteries for the long runtimes.

I think they are getting together tonight (Tuesday) for some kind of free first race deal on the oval. I race off-road there on the indoor off road course and I don't know much about oval or on road.

Also Craig that runs the race tracks in Easley, SC is in this forum. They have some nice on-road, oval and off road tracks there at Hobby Connection.

Good Luck!


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

RALF, a track can not just "rise up and start running" anything. It takes some racers out there to make it happen. We sell the stuff in our hobby shop so it's there. So the only reason we don't run any on-road brushless is no one has shown up with serious race intentions and it does take more than one person to race. If we could have 3-4 guys show up on race day wanting to give either roadcourse or oval a try, we'd be happy to include them in the program.


Craig Prahl
Carolina RC Speedway
Dirt Valley
Easley,SC


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Tracks in the metro Detroit area are allowing Brushless in the Mod classes in off road & since ROAR is allowing them now I think they are going to pick up fast.


----------



## williamsrc (Feb 18, 2004)

Jacksonville R/C Speedway In Jacksonville, Illinois runs a 6 cell brushless sprint car class and Touring car oval class with brushless on are dirt oval.We even run a touring car oval on carpet with 4 cells

Jacksonville R/C Speedway


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Who wooda baleeved it ! The mid-West is a hot bed of Brushless Racing, the Future of RC ! And just when I moved to one of the right coast states ! Hopefully it won't take em tooo long to figure it out out here in NASCAR land. Soon as me an the wife finish all the spring chores I am going to just show up and at least practice w/brushless in the pan car to see what it is like on asphalt! Ralf 13


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Here in the midwest, we are known for a frugal nature... when many of us find out you can have just as much if not more fun with brushless, and do it cheaper, we can not resist...


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

We race them down here in Macon GA. on a concrete oval.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

What's the name of the track in Macon GA? Do they have a web site? Thanks Ralf13


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

Ralf said:


> What's the name of the track in Macon GA? Do they have a web site? Thanks Ralf13


Here is the name and website to the track in Macon GA.
www.echeconneesuperspeedway.tk


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

rowdyrj said:


> We race them down here in Macon GA. on a concrete oval.


 Went to the web site, what class is the brushless in? By itself or is it put in with the mod motors? What batteries etc. Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

Ralf said:


> Went to the web site, what class is the brushless in? By itself or is it put in with the mod motors? What batteries etc. Thanks Ralf 13


We racing them in the 6.5 break out class as well as an open brushless class this year. Check the schedule for May 30 when we have the big Memorial day race this year.


----------

